# Personal Plates



## Pee Wee

Just having ideas about personal license plates for my truck. It can't be more than seven characters long. This is what I have come up with so far. Does anyone else have any ideas?

1- outbkrs 
2- camping
3- outdors

Thanks for your time Pee Wee


----------



## HootBob

How about WEE CAMP









Don


----------



## ee4308

Pee Wee,

1. RV NUT
2. RV MAN
3. CAMPER
4. RV R US
5. WE R RV
6. RV ER'S
7. RV CATS
8. OUTBACK

Just a few that came to mind.







Maybe the other Outbackers can come up with many more.


----------



## johnp

How about CAMPNUT

RI likes to charge an extra 60.00 a year for vanity plates







and multiple trips to the DMV to see whats available, order,pickup,and register them. But this is the state the people fight for a three digit or less plate.









John


----------



## Katrina

TV
But thats cause we only get six letters.


----------



## j1mfrog

SMORES 4 5

...for a family of 5 of course.


----------



## Thor

How about

LUV 2 RV
LUV 2 CMP
RV 4 ME

Thor


----------



## HootBob

Or how about
WE B BACK
GONE RV N

Don


----------



## 7heaven

WE 5 CAMP

Bumper sticker idea: "If you can see this, I'm not Outbackin'







"


----------



## campingnut18

hey..hey.. 
THERE CAN ONLY BE 1 CAMPINGNUT...

good luck..


----------



## Sidewinder

I was going to get "MBL VILA" until the doooofus at the VA DMV told me that there was an additional yearly fee for personalized tags. I asked her if that was true for permanent tags?....Doesn't that negate the whole idea of the "permanent tag"? She insisted that there would an extra charge and I didn't get the tag...just got a plain old VA permanent trailer tag. Turns out she was WRONG....I was robbed of my vanity.

Sidewinder


----------



## hurricaneplumber

I'm partial to.....


----------



## vdub

I guess WE PEE has already been nix'ed, eh?









I've never used vanity plates. Like you, I couldn't ever come up with a killer idea. So we use our ham call signs, which DW and I both have. Makes it simple, it's something we can always remember, and it doesn't cost anything.

A nice thing about being in Idaho is that if there is a number (ID is numbers only for autos), then you can usually wrangle what you need. I used to have a 1957 Chevy, so I called the guy in my county that had 1957 for his license. He was more than happy to give it up to me.


----------



## hurricaneplumber

My neighbour (he's Canadian) had:

On the Saab: PROST8

On the BMW: CME2P

He's a urologist surgeon.

His Harley is:
CNDHOG

His wife's Harley is:
CNDGIRL

Vanity plates are neat with the right wording.


----------



## Pee Wee

After last year buying a new truck and camper it should read BROKE


----------



## Sluggo54

Only one I ever had was "STATE" on my Trooper. Gal across the road has "COGNITO" - which she is always traveling in. My wife sold cribs n such, she had "BABYBIZ". My dad, back in 1976, had "10-4", and mom had "GUDBUDY".

Slug


----------



## Thor

Vanity plates are great.

My 66 Mustang - Y GO SLO

Mind you I think that is why I keep getting pulled over









Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

When my Challenger was new I had Dream 1 on the plates. The plate is now on my sons customized 88 Chev PU. The Challenger now has antique plates with my initials JKM-1.

John


----------



## mswalt

*PEE WEEZ *?

Mark


----------



## wolfwood

ee4308 said:


> Pee Wee,
> 
> 1. RV NUT
> 2. RV MAN
> 3. CAMPER
> 4. RV R US
> 5. WE R RV
> 6. RV ER'S
> 7. RV CATS
> 8. OUTBACK
> 
> Just a few that came to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the other Outbackers can come up with many more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]67265[/snapback]​


Nice... but its really too bad you didn't have many ideas









PeeWee. we had 2 pages of Legal size paper full of names (they start rolling out once you play with it.....just be sure to write it down 1st - they can look a whole lot different than you thought they would.)

We like vanity plates at Wolfwood - everything else gets a name, why not the vehicles? In NH, we're limited to 7 letters too - but we can go up on the State website and check availability. We can spend almost as much time playing up there, as we do here









At Wolfwood, we have:
'06 TT = "MGCDRGN" (Plate bracket reads "PUFF LIVES !!!")
'05 TV = "1STSTAR" (Plate brackets reads "1ST STAR TO THE RIGHT, STRAIGHT ON 'TILL MORNING")
'00 Miata = "PHOOEY" - Stateys hate it ...but makes everyone else smile. That's been my plate for 17 years on 3 different cars. 
'04 Toyota Van = "THE PAW" - as in..."TALK TO ...." (this is really the Dog Mover)
Just sold "WEEDOGS" ...... WEE DOGS not WEED OGS


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Gee and I only have "PEBBLES" on the truck. I feel left out with only one custom plate.

We are allowed 8 letters, cost is $43 to initially get the plate plus I think $40 something every year on top of the regular registration.


----------



## johnp

Hey John

I think you're showing your age "When my Challenger was new" When my friend bought his Challenger we were 16 and the car was 13.

John


----------



## tdvffjohn

You are right. I was 18 and the car was a 73 leftover purchased in Feb 74 for...........hold your hats now.......................

3699.00

John


----------



## wolfwood

tdvffjohn said:


> You are right. I was 18 and the car was a 73 leftover purchased in Feb 74 for...........hold your hats now.......................
> 
> 3699.00
> 
> John
> [snapback]67511[/snapback]​


HEY! This is not "old" - THIS is "wise" and "well seasoned". $3,699 .... yep - and I remember the price of gasoline, too (that is, when it was available w/out checking which day of the week it was - YIKES - that was no fun!)


----------



## Fire44

When I was growing up my father put a vanity tag on the back of my car....it was my last name. We lived in a very small town and everybody knew my father, so anything that I did he found out....

Today I run a Vol. Firefighter tag, it helps with not getting pulled over for being stupid.

Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn

28.9 gallon where I worked in 74


----------



## mswalt

> purchased in Feb 74 for...........hold your hats now.....3699.00


Me, too, me, too. I remember buying a brand new 1975 Camaro off the showrom floor for less than $4000.00.

Mark


----------



## huntr70

mswalt said:


> purchased in Feb 74 for...........hold your hats now.....3699.00
> 
> 
> 
> Me, too, me, too. I remember buying a brand new 1975 Camaro off the showrom floor for less than $4000.00.
> 
> Mark
> [snapback]67528[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Don't you guys wish you had those same cars in showroom condition now???
















Would be worth multiples of the purchase prices.......If you'd only known....









Steve


----------



## wolfwood

Face it, guys .... we're old!









Its a sorry thing - now what do we do about the old rule of "never trust anyone over 30" ????







Raise the age to - oh, I don't know - 150 just to be on the safe side? or change the rule to be "....anyone UNDER 30"









"Oh yeah" says the kid at the Music Store (note: no longer the "Record Shop") - "my gramma saw the Beatles in 1964! " YIKES!!! So did I!!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn

Huntr, if you look at the pics in my gallery you will see I still do.

It now has 50,000 miles and is the original everything except for what I hot rodded.

John


----------



## hurricaneplumber

I am not a seasoned veteran like some of you, but I can even remember Leaded gasoline.
1964, yep the year my bride was born and around the same year that the Flinstone's character Pebbles became popular and the same time that my wife's grandma nicknamed her "Pebbles" for the way she looked at the time, hence the plate on the truck.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Ahh... 1964. What a good year that was for future brides, eh Hurricane!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon

1964 was a GREAT YEAR! That's also when my Parrothead beak was hatched! Dang...I'm getting old.


----------



## BigBadBrain

1964 was the year I realized that you can't return baby brothers no matter how much you want to do it.


----------



## johnp

1964 didn't see it but I'm sure I kicked my mother a lot and gave her a good case of heartburn









John


----------

